# Best root tabs/clay balls



## Frenchi (6 May 2014)

Hi ppl
I'm here again brain picking.. I have used up all my flurish root tabs and my jbl clay balls .. Both are not cheap and I seem to use a lot of them.. 
What are the best value for money root tabs/ clay balls you use please? 

Regards

Mick 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Claire (6 May 2014)

I have used TNC tabs before and found them to be good, but I don't replenish them so I don't know how long they last. I just use them for initial setup and then rely on water column fert dosing to supply the plants thereafter.


----------



## Frenchi (6 May 2014)

Claire said:


> I have used TNC tabs before and found them to be good, but I don't replenish them so I don't know how long they last. I just use them for initial setup and then rely on water column fert dosing to supply the plants thereafter.


I use them mostly for my amazon swords I thought they needed a constant supply I may be wrong  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (6 May 2014)

Hi all, 





> What are the best value for money root tabs/ clay balls you use please?


 Handful of garden soil, and some "Growmore" <http://crawleyhorticulturalsociety.org.uk/growmore.php>.  Roll the soil flat, add some "Growmore", roll into a ball, allow to dry for ~ 2 days. 

Once the soil ball is dry you have several minutes to work with the ball before it disintegrates and clouds the water. 

"Vitax Q4" <http://www.vitax.co.uk/grower/vitax-q4-5-3-7-5-10-0-te/>, is a bit more expensive than Growmore, but still pretty cheap and has the advantage of being a complete fertilizer. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Frenchi (6 May 2014)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,  Handful of garden soil, and some "Growmore" <http://crawleyhorticulturalsociety.org.uk/growmore.php>.  Roll the soil flat, add some "Growmore", roll into a ball, allow to dry for ~ 2 days.
> 
> Once the soil ball is dry you have several minutes to work with the ball before it disintegrates and clouds the water.
> 
> ...


This sounds interesting, is this safe for fish and shrimps  ? 

How much of the fertiliser would I add with the soil can I overdose ? 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (6 May 2014)

Hi all, 





> This sounds interesting, is this safe for fish and shrimps ? How much of the fertiliser would I add with the soil can I overdose ?


 They will both contain a small amount of ammonia, and you could definitely over-dose, but I think you would struggle to do much damage in a reasonably heavily planted tank. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Frenchi (6 May 2014)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,  They will both contain a small amount of ammonia, and you could definitely over-dose, but I think you would struggle to do much damage in a reasonably heavily planted tank.
> 
> cheers Darrel


That's great thanks ... I'll give that a go then  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrRob (6 May 2014)

I put osmocote into an ice cube tray, add some tank water and freeze. Again, you get a few minutes to work with it before it starts to misbehave but it's quicker than 2 days. Would probably work with Darrel's mix as well.


----------

